#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Ват Арун (Wat Arun) – храм рассвета в Бангкоке

## Бо

http://traveliving.org/bkk-wat-arun/ (много фото)

Этот роскошный комплекс назван в честь бога утренней зари Аруны. Во времена правления князя Таксина (1767-1782 гг) ват Арун был главным королевским монастырем в стране. При королях Раме I и Раме II монастырь был существенно расширен. Центральный пранг (ступа), построенный в XVIII веке, до сих пор считается самым высоким в Таиланде. Он символизирует гору Меру, а его ярусы – множественность миров. В XIX веке пранг был украшен фарфоровой и керамической мозаикой. Крутая наружная лестница центрального пранга символизирует трудности достижения высших уровней бытия.
Вокруг центрального пранга располагаются четыре малых пранга (олицетворяют четыре материка в мировом океане), а между ними – мондопы, ориентированные по сторонам света. В нишах малых прангов стоят конные статуи бога ветра Ваю. А входы на террасу охраняют статуи стражников."

----------

Denli (08.06.2010), Pema Sonam (08.06.2010), Zom (08.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.06.2010)

----------


## Zom

А эт да, место знакомое -)
Вся декорация состоит из битых тарелок, чашек, ваз и прочего китайского фарфора -)

А на некоторых частях стен иногда даже и цельные блюдца попадаются )))

----------


## Raudex

Я полез на первый ярус, а на второй в юбке не рискнул, дюже крута лесница))))

----------

Zom (08.06.2010)

----------


## Zom

)))))))))

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Я полез на первый ярус, а на второй в юбке не рискнул, дюже крута лесница))))


Да по этой крутой лестнице вверх ещё ничего, а вот вниз..я не сразу решилась.

----------

Raudex (08.06.2010)

----------

